# Lafitte, La.



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I fly fish for reds a good bit out that way in the spring summer. When the grass is heavy and the water is clean... Lafitte is a special place


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I enjoy it, but the boat ramps in the morning are usually pretty busy.

I've only been out there a handful of times, but I'm learning thats for sure. Hopefully I can find a deal on a 25hp outboard and I can cover some more area.

I was just curious if anyone on here fished that area. Im ready for the wind to laydown so I can acutally get back out on the water.


----------

